# Simply Nourish or Ideal Balance?



## betteboop57

I asked this under another post...but I think anyone has seen it, so I thought I would post here.

Has anyone heard of or used 
Simply Nourish or Hill's Ideal Balance dog foods?

I had a 30 minute conversation at Pet Smart with a "animal nutritionist". What she was saying made perfect sense. I did feel she was pushing Ideal Balance.


----------



## davetgabby

anyone selling pet food at Pet Smart could be called a nutritionist.


----------



## Carefulove

I don't know anything about dog food other than Raw since it's all I have ever fed (except for once making home-made), but check out this site. Hope you can find info here:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/


----------



## lfung5

I don't think those brands are any good. Try this website:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com

Most dog foods are rated. The one thing they don't take into consideration is where the ingredients come from. I feed my guys China free dog food and treats.


----------



## Colbie

Simply nourish is a Pet smart "house brand". I read somewhere it is made in China. Hills Ideal's balance is rated anywhere from 2 to 4 stars on dogfoodadvisor depending on which food you are talking about. 

I agree with Dave (doesn't happen very often but this time I do  ) the person you were talking too was mostly likely a PetSmart salesperson. I'm going to go out on a limb and say IMO it is unlikely that many people with a degree in animal nutrition are working on the floor in PetSmart 

Many of the more popular dry foods which people on the forums talk about are Acana, Orijen, Fromm's and Earthborn. I would suggest you start at dogfoodadvisor and then google each food you are looking at for reviews especially where the ingredients come from. Made is USA can simply mean the ingredients are assembled here, not produced here. Ingredients from China can be questionable. Ingredients from USA, Canada, Australia and South America are usually regarded as safer.


----------



## betteboop57

davetgabby said:


> anyone selling pet food at Pet Smart could be called a nutritionist.


This is true....what I meant was her ID was specifically "nutritionist" and as I said, she was pushing Ideal Balance...even giving me coupons. So, this leads me to believe she may have worked for Hill's.

What she was saying made sense. The min/max% of each ingredient, etc.


----------



## betteboop57

Carefulove said:


> I don't know anything about dog food other than Raw since it's all I have ever fed (except for once making home-made), but check out this site. Hope you can find info here:
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/


Will do. thanks!


----------



## betteboop57

Colbie said:


> Simply nourish is a Pet smart "house brand". I read somewhere it is made in China. Hills Ideal's balance is rated anywhere from 2 to 4 stars on dogfoodadvisor depending on which food you are talking about.
> 
> I agree with Dave (doesn't happen very often but this time I do  ) the person you were talking too was mostly likely a PetSmart salesperson. I'm going to go out on a limb and say IMO it is unlikely that many people with a degree in animal nutrition are working on the floor in PetSmart
> 
> Many of the more popular dry foods which people on the forums talk about are Acana, Orijen, Fromm's and Earthborn. I would suggest you start at dogfoodadvisor and then google each food you are looking at for reviews especially where the ingredients come from. Made is USA can simply mean the ingredients are assembled here, not produced here. Ingredients from China can be questionable. Ingredients from USA, Canada, Australia and South America are usually regarded as safer.


Agreed...I DOUBT they have a degree in animal nutrition. (see previous reply to Dave)

VERY good point on China products!!!!

I will do some reading on dogfoodadvisor.

Thanks everyone!!

PS...on another note, tomorrow one of our twins (the 'babies') is graduating from UC (University of Cincinnati) with TWO degrees and next week the other twin is graduating from OSU (THE Ohio State University) also with TWO degrees! 
Their party to be the following week...I'm going to be crying for the next 2 weeks!!


----------



## Carefulove

betteboop57 said:


> ...PS...on another note, tomorrow one of our twins (the 'babies') is graduating from UC (University of Cincinnati) with TWO degrees and next week the other twin is graduating from OSU (THE Ohio State University) also with TWO degrees!
> Their party to be the following week...I'm going to be crying for the next 2 weeks!!


You have twins? Mine are 10.5 Y/O ID boys!


----------



## betteboop57

Carefulove said:


> You have twins? Mine are 10.5 Y/O ID boys!


Yep! Mine are ID and will be 23 in Sept!! They are my 'babies'. LOL I have 4 children Girl 36, Boy 32 and then the twins. Hubby says God has a sense of humor! LOL

It's definitely been interesting!!


----------



## betteboop57

Colbie said:


> Simply nourish is a Pet smart "house brand". I read somewhere it is made in China. Hills Ideal's balance is rated anywhere from 2 to 4 stars on dogfoodadvisor depending on which food you are talking about.
> 
> I agree with Dave (doesn't happen very often but this time I do  ) the person you were talking too was mostly likely a PetSmart salesperson. I'm going to go out on a limb and say IMO it is unlikely that many people with a degree in animal nutrition are working on the floor in PetSmart
> 
> Many of the more popular dry foods which people on the forums talk about are Acana, Orijen, Fromm's and Earthborn. I would suggest you start at dogfoodadvisor and then google each food you are looking at for reviews especially where the ingredients come from. Made is USA can simply mean the ingredients are assembled here, not produced here. Ingredients from China can be questionable. Ingredients from USA, Canada, Australia and South America are usually regarded as safer.


Interesting...Simply Nourish is given 5 stars and "enthusiastically recommended" on dogfoodadvisor. I didn't like, however, this sentence: "Rice ingredients can sometimes contain arsenic. Until the US FDA establishes safe upper levels for arsenic content, pet owners may wish to limit the total amount of rice fed in a dog's daily diet."


----------

